# Shell Benutzer nach löschen noch ok



## Patric (11. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Shell User im Jailkit CHROOT angelegt.

Habe diesen dann wieder gelöscht und musste dann feststellen, das dieser sich noch einloggen kann?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2012)

Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben. Z.B. kann Linux keine User löschen während sie eingeloggt sind, der User ist also weiterhin da obwohl ISPConfig ihn korrekt mit userdel gelöscht hat. Oder Du hast nicht abgewartet bis die Löschung ausgeführt worden ist. Ob ein Job bearietet wurde steht in der jobqueue im Monitor.


----------



## Patric (11. Jan. 2012)

Nun kann ich ja nicht zwingent Prüfen ob ein Kunde eingeloggt ist bevor ich ihn lösche.

Mit welchen befehlen genau löscht ISPConfig denn den User?

Edit:\\ jobqueue ist leer


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2012)

> Mit welchen befehlen genau löscht ISPConfig denn den User?


Mit userdel. Habe aber gesehen dass ispconfig zwar userdel -f für normale shell user nimmt, das -f aber nicht für jailkit User verwendet wird. habe das jetzt mel geändert.


----------



## Patric (11. Jan. 2012)

Hast du den genauen Befhel für mich, damit ich den User ISP Konform entfernen kann


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2012)

userdel -f username


----------



## Patric (11. Jan. 2012)

Ist es Korrekt das die Verzeichnisse im Web Ordner beliebn?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2012)

Ja, das ist korrekt.


----------

